# HPA Motorsports: Your Source for KW Coilovers at the Best Price



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Come to the team that *established KW in North America* for all your suspension needs. *HPA Motorsports* is your best source for KW Suspensions. With our factory trained staff, knowledgeable insight awaits your inquiries into your selection from KW’s vast range of suspension systems.

*Variant 1*: KW’s balanced street coilover solution. V1 offers height adjustability with a preset low pressure twin tube damper. Its an out of the box solution that will tighten up your turn in, eliminate nose dive under braking while retaining an OEM-like comfort under most road conditions.

Featuring:


Optimally adjusted, sporty and comfortable dampening technology.


*Variant 2*: KW’s rebound adjustable coilover system. Taking the V1 further, the enthusiast can further dial in the comfort and chassis responsiveness to the road conditions.

Featuring:


Damping technology with individually adjustable rebound offering a wide range of rebound damping.


*Variant 3*: KW’s Sportsman package. The Variant 3’s sophisticated valve tuning allows the enthusiast the ability to independently dial in or out compression and rebound power. This system enables the user to maximize the tires’ potential by forcing more load against the working chassis. 

Featuring:


Independently adjustable damping technology - rebound and compression 
Damping technology with individually adjustable rebound offering a wide range of rebound damping 
14 level adjustable compression damping 
Unique, independently functioning damping power adjustment


*KW* also offers a full range of *Clubsport* and *Competition* solutions for the weekend warrior.

With *20 years* of tuning the VW/Audi platform and over a decade of working together with KW, our team will be able to define the solution that will meet your needs and ensure you are getting the very best price possible.

_All KW Coilovers are made with stainless steel construction and composite spring perches to ensure a long life. KW offers a lifetime warranty to the original purchaser against defects in materials and workmanship for as long as you own that car. The warranty does not cover damage to the parts caused by misuse, misapplication, or installation._

*Pricing*: Contact HPA at *604.598.8520* or at [email protected] for a quote for your specific application. 

*PRICE Guarantee!* If you find it cheaper, let us know. Once again, we are the *Original Authorized Distributor of KW in North America* and we will do our best to *match* or *beat* any competitors’ price. 

Competitive shipping rates are available in the US and Canada. International orders will have freight quoted on an individual basis.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM's and E-mails replied. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs and e-mails replied:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs and E-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

If you are planning on buying coilovers this year, check this out:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-to-Represent-KW-Suspensions-at-Waterfest-17


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who visited the KW booth at this year's Waterfest 17 event in New Jersey.  All IM's and e-mails replied. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:

Simply IM or e-mail me and I'll get you a quote. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BORAGLI1.8T (Jun 8, 2004)

*happy buyer!!*

GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE and GREAT PRICE by Darryl!! highly recommended if anyone is interested in their products. great guy to deal with. will do business again!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BORAGLI1.8T said:


> GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE and GREAT PRICE...highly recommended if anyone is interested in their products. great guy to deal with. will do business again!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail for a price quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing. We beat ALL advertised prices...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail for a price quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail for a price quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Special KW offer* in this month's *HPA Newsletter*. Sign up here. E-mail me for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GTI_GTA said:


> ordered two sets of V2's from HPA, one for my Dad's GTI 24v and one for my R32...Bump for a great company to deal with...:thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:

E-mail for a quote..._ask about our Newsletter pricing_...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders...current pricing expires Friday, September 30th. E-mail for quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, HPA cannot make it to *H2O* this weekend, but we are offering some *great pricing* for the event. E-mail or IM me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! Lowest prices on the Vortex.  

E-mail or IM for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing...ask for the "*Vortex deal*"...:thumbup:


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a 2008 Audi TT Quattro. What do you recommend for occasional autocross applications with pricing? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1TT1 said:


> I have a 2008 Audi TT Quattro. What do you recommend for occasional autocross applications with pricing? Thanks!


I will IM you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing...

And thank you to those that have ordered so far! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote for your car. Ask about our special *Vortex pricing*...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great pricing* on KW Coilovers for the month of November...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Great pricing* on KW Coilovers for the month of November...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


All e-mails and IMs replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great pricing* on KW Coilovers for "*Black Friday*" week...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great pricing* on KW Coilovers for the remainder of the year...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Great pricing* on KW Coilovers for the remainder of the year...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Coilover sale pricing* until the end of the year:

HPA 2011 Holiday Flyer

E-mail or IM me for a specific quote for your car. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Coilover sale pricing* until the end of the year:
> 
> HPA 2011 Holiday Flyer
> 
> E-mail or IM me for a specific quote for your car. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you all for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Great pricing* on KW Coilovers for the remainder of the year...*E-mail* or *IM* me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

CorradoLook'N21 said:


> ...once I paid for the coilovers, they arrived two days later and look great! I cant wait to put them on.
> 
> I would recommend HPA...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote including shipping to your destination. :thumbup: 

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Kits in stock at KW take only about *4-5 days* to ship. _Get your orders in before the season begins..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Great pricing on these right now. E-mail or IM me for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

epic designs said:


> Picked up a set of these from HPA.
> 
> VERY good. The car rotates much better, giving ESP a much-needed workout. Way less weight on the front outside wheel in the corners. Firm without being harsh. Nice and low...wife wouldn't have noticed if it wasn't for my tires rubbing


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Since we have a dog bone mount and V3's available for the Mk2 TT crowd as well, I might as well extend this offer here!

KW V3 Group Buy

IM or e-mail me if you are interested...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

drumonay said:


> Just got my order confirmation e-mail, hopefully they come by end of the week so i've got a nice project this weekend!! Thanks for all the help! :thumbup: bump for a great deal...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


Thank you for your orders! :beer:

Kits in stock at the KW warehouse are typically delivered within 4-5 business days. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

I got in the deal. I can't wait to get them!!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


To all of our customers that have ordered this week, KW is closed both Friday and Monday...so expect _an extra day or two_ before you receive your tracking information, and ultimately, before you receive your kits.

_And of course, HPA is open for the remainder of the day today *and Monday* to take additional orders..._

Have a good holiday weekend! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

I received mine last week. Extremely fast shipping. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

manuel said:


> I received mine last week. Extremely fast shipping. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

JLCVDUB said:


> The Vortex Deal is pretty good. :thumbup:
> I picked mine up about a month ago, and I can't wait to put them on...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup: 

_And we are open for business today..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me for a quote...ask for the *Vortex deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM me directly for quotes on KWs *Variant 1, 2, or 3*, or their race-inspired *Clubsport* kits...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

With many of the larger VW shows fast approaching, it is time for us to roll out show season promotional pricing... 

Interested in our *show pricing*? *E-mail* or *IM* for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW Variant 1 - height adjustable 
KW Variant 2 - height and rebound adjustable 
KW Variant 3 - height, rebound, and compression adjustable 

*IM* or *e-mail* me directly for a quote. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

bigstu said:


> Got the coilovers installed a few weeks ago and am so impressed with this kit. It is the new externally adjustable KW V3 coilover kit with MagRide disable modules.
> 
> Car instantly feels so much better, the numbness feeling is gone. You can feel the road, but it is still very comfortable. I have the compression settings on almost full stiff (rebound is the at default medium setting), and it isn't harsh at all. Firm yet comfortable with lots of feel, the exact opposite of the stock suspensions' sport mode. Their isn't a lot of height adjust-ability, right now the rears are all the way up and the fronts are almost all the way down. I believe you can get a rear spring spacer for the adjustment collar if you want to go higher, but I personally am very happy with the height/stance of the car as is.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup::thumbup:

Happy 4th of July to all our American friends!:beer:

As we had our holiday on Monday, we are open for business today...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Motorsports* is once again proud to be representing *KW Suspensions* at *Waterfest* this year.

*Lowest prices of the year*

Visit me at the KW Booth, and get a quote for an ST, KW, HLS, or DDC set up for your ride.

_Can't make it to the show? _

*IM* or *e-mail me* and I will do my best to help you out. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Big thank you to everyone that stopped by the *KW Booth* at *Waterfest 18*! :thumbup:

Many took advantage of the great deals we were offering, and those of you that did should start to see tracking numbers in your e-mail inbox over the next couple of days.

For those of you that missed the event, send me an IM or e-mail today or tomorrow and I will do my best to help you out. :beer:

_Absolute *lowest prices on Vortex* guaranteed..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Ninjamafia said:


> Thanks, got mine the other day, can't wait to get them on! Great people, will do business with them again!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer: 

IM or e-mail me directly for the _*LOWEST*_ KW Coilover price on Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

MKV Aaron said:


> The price VAD got me on my V3's last year was incredible.
> 
> Great service, Highly recommended!
> 
> LOVE THEM.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

retired said:


> Man those new V3's look GOOD...I better start saving up for some for next year's fun...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wayneGTI said:


> Nothing but great service from HPA :thumbup:
> Ordered my V3s, they shipped right out and are in my garage for a weekend install. Can't wait to get these on...Thanks guys!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW Variant 1 - height adjustable 
KW Variant 2 - height and rebound adjustable 
KW Variant 3 - height, rebound, and compression adjustable 

*IM* or *e-mail* me directly for a quote. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ABNGTI said:


> Just got done placing my order for a set of V3s, Can't wait for them to get here and install them.
> 
> Best customer service I've had in a while :thumbup:


Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

Great Customer Service and Products!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks Daryl.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kerbellh said:


> Great Customer Service and Products!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks Darryl.:beer:


 Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:

IM or e-mail me directly for KW pricing to your destination. Ask for the *"Vortex Deal"*. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Bull_D said:


> cheapest by at least a couple hundie...KW V3's. BEST THING i have done to my A3 yet...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW Variant 1 - height adjustable
KW Variant 2 - height and rebound adjustable
KW Variant 3 - height, rebound, and compression adjustable

*IM* or *e-mail* me directly for a quote. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

l1DEMON1l said:


> Been waiting to pull the trigger on some nice coils for awhile now and ended up contacting HPA in regards to their "Vortex Deal"...Way cheaper than everyone else out there and excellent customer support...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*E-mail* or *IM* me for *Cyber Monday* pricing on KW Coilovers...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! 

Get a great deal on KW Coilovers before the end of the year...:thumbup: 

KW Variant 3 
KW Variant 2 
KW Variant 1 

...or for you track junkies... 

KW Clubsports 

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

Interested in a deal on KW Coilovers before the holidays? Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll do my best to help you out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! 

Get an early start on your 2013 mod list with KW Coilovers...:thumbup:

KW Variant 3
KW Variant 2
KW Variant 1

...or for you track junkies...

KW Clubsports

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW is now open for business again after their holiday break...

Thank you for your orders! For this past week's purchases, check your e-mails for invoices and tracking information...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!  

Check out the newest technology from KW here: 

DDC Coilovers 

*IM* or *e-mail me* for more information on this or any other KW products. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DFW_Gilly said:


> I've gone the cheap route on all my previous car suspensions (springs/shocks) and I gotta say these are worth every cent. I picked up a set of V2's in early January and they are amazing. I currently have them set 8 threads from the bottom and am still running a only slightly stiffer than stock damper with no rubbing. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...Thanks Darryl. :beer:


You're welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

6bluR said:


> ...Can't thank you enough great customer service...best price I was ever quoted for and very quick shipping...I am certain I will be a continuing customer for years to come


You are very welcome!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We will beat any advertised or quoted price on the Vortex! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Pat Floren said:


> Ordered mine yesterday. Ive ordered parts from various vendors over the years, these guys are easy to deal with, excellent customer service. And in case anyones doubting, these guys ABSOLUTELY have the BEST price on these.
> 
> :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Goliath Ltd said:


> I Just wanted to say that my experience with HPA was awesome, Darryl is the man!
> 
> Once winter ends here in VT, I will be throwing my new KW V1's on! Pics will soon follow!


Thank you! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW Variant 1 - height adjustable
KW Variant 2 - height and rebound adjustable
KW Variant 3 - height, rebound, and compression adjustable

*IM* or *e-mail* me directly for a quote. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tmoe said:


> Anyone looking to improve your handling at a great price should consider a set of KW's from HPA. I just put Variant 3 on my '08 r32 and it made a huge difference, controlled crisp handling over stock. My '12 Golf R handling feels slow and unresponsive by comparison.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Now _including_ *FREE shipping* to Canada and the continental US...

*IM* or *e-mail* for quote for your application. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

What are the spring rates F&R with the Variant 3 KW's for a TTRS?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RTErnie said:


> What are the spring rates F&R with the Variant 3 KW's for a TTRS?


 Both front and rear springs for the TT-RS application are listed as progressive. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Both front and rear springs for the TT-RS application are listed as progressive. :thumbup:


 Great. What are the spring rates. If they're progressive, then what's the range?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RTErnie said:


> Great. What are the spring rates. If they're progressive, then what's the range?


 Send me an e-mail and I will see what information KW can provide.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW Variant 1 - height adjustable 
KW Variant 2 - height and rebound adjustable 
KW Variant 3 - height, rebound, and compression adjustable 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

climbingcue said:


> I installed the V3's on my Golf R last weekend. They ride awesome, best suspension setup I have ever run on any car...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

eddiey said:


> I've been in stealth mode for the past year dialing the TTRS suspension to be competitive on the track but I still drive my TTRS as daily driver. In stock form the car is plenty fast and I'm able to chase GT3 down on the track, the weakest link is brake cooling. I ordered one of the first set KW club sport 3way adjust and they ROCK, fully adjustable with camber plate. Darryl over at HPA motorsport took awesome care of me and if you're on the fence about a coilover setup you should give them a call. Here's some spy shots of my setup.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

motrrrpsycho said:


> Just got my order in for a set of V3s. Best price anywhere, fo sho! Thanks Darryl :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*IM* or *e-mail* me for a quote to your destination. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

KW Variant 1 - height adjustable
KW Variant 2 - height and rebound adjustable
KW Variant 3 - height, rebound, and compression adjustable

*IM* or *e-mail* me directly for a quote. Ask for the *Vortex Deal*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We will beat *ANY* Black Friday / Cyber Monday price on KW / ST Coilovers on Vortex. *Plain and simple*. 

_And because we are Canadian, we are open and available to take orders today, tomorrow, and Monday._ 

Send me an IM, e-mail me, or call me directly.

Happy US Thanksgiving!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HalfMoon said:


> +1 again for Darryl...


Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

